# Philly Rowhome Flat Roof tear off or not



## phillyhomer (Apr 21, 2017)

Looking for feedback on residential flat roofing. Philly technically requires that no more than 2 roofing layers are installed on a flat roof before a tear off is required, but no one really follows this rule. It obviously gets a little dubious since you can have multiple plys in a single "layer". Do you have a rule of thumb for how many layers are generally ok to do a re-roof? is 1 inch ok? 2 inches? 4 inches?


----------

